# Blaupunkt re-boot?



## unclesol (Dec 19, 2020)

I have 2 old Blaupunkt, and would like to get either one running, for a car restoration project I'm working on.
Have a Tuscon SQR 06 that won't even light up when connected, so that one may be beyond help...
Also have a Santa Fe DCM 42 system (model # 9 404 230 254). This one lights up, and is asking for the code, which I (hopefully) have the correct one for. Not clear on the steps for inputting the code, so any help on that would be much appreciated, then we'll see where this goes...
Cheers!


----------



## unclesol (Dec 19, 2020)

Is it possible that the Tuscon will not work without an amp connected to it? PO advertised it with an amp, but failed to ship the amp portion, and claims they don't have it...


----------

